# Searching for a Model Number



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi guys:

It is that time again, need your help. Last fall, I purchased a moldboard plow - horse drawn and the type that is used to make the rows/hills in a truck garden. Didn't have a clue who made it as none of the part numbers or model number were identifyable.

Well, been playing with my newly constructed self designed sand-blaster (which works like all get out btw!) and low and behold there is a part number and manufacturer's mark.

It is a Massey-Harris. The part number is P 7591 and is on the leg or arm or whatever it is called that mounts to the draw plate and the moldboards mount to that. If I can find a drawing I will add it asap to help in identification.

I am hoping that someone has a part manual or owner's manual that would show this part number and be able to identify the plow model. I know I am dreaming here, but gotta hope for the best. 

I already called my CaseIH dealer who also deals in Massey Ferguson and Massey-Harris, but the part just comes up as No Longer Available - No Substitution, so there is a dead end, as it does not identify what this part belongs to.

Any ideas? All help is appreciated. TIA


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook291 _
> *Hi guys:
> 
> It is that time again, need your help. Last fall, I purchased a moldboard plow - horse drawn and the type that is used to make the rows/hills in a truck garden. Didn't have a clue who made it as none of the part numbers or model number were identifyable.
> ...


got any pics l have a plow like some thing like thats does it look like mine


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nope, it is not a lay-off plow like yours, it is a hiller type - 2 molboards (left and right hand) that can be adjusted for width and height of the hills (rows) The moldboards pull up the soil to form the rows, and are usually used to first make the row and then to follow the cultivators. They are used a lot in truck gardens and potato gardens.

I will try to get a pic if possible.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

They are commonly refered to as "horse hoes".


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:ride: :ride: 

They are commonly refered to as "horse hoes".

Ha-Ha Partsman, That is the first time I have ever heard of Equine Prostitution.:ride: :ride:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:smoking: Hey, we've got talented horses here in Canada!!!:lmao:


----------

